# Health insurance



## Corinne1985 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi All

I'm coming over to NZ on 2nd Oct... 
I'm going to stay with my Parents that are in Cambridge. I wonder if anyone can recommend places to go out and meet people. I 28 and not shy about meeting people 

Thanks 

Corinne


----------



## Corinne1985 (Sep 23, 2013)

Also wanted to ask but for got....

What health insurance have people got that come over from the uk?


----------

